# I give up!



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

May I ask what happened? :O!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I couldn't get the contin any better with the level of wear his crest goes through (wearing backpacks and vests since he is a working dog). And I'm satisfied with it.

I'm ready for the next style. Thinking about a crazy "japanese" style. I have a few months to think about it. Need to grow some hair.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

He is one of the prettiest minis I have seen. But I don't like the new look. I would make all the body short. He is cute!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, not sure what you did here! Why didn't you just cut him all the way down? Why does he suddenly have a palm tree tail?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

His pattern was a 40 reverse. I didn't want him that short all over. I cut him down with a 3. I'll do same length all over in a month or so - unless I pick out his next cut by then and start growing towards it.

The next one will have a hairy face. 

I didn't realize how long backed he is until I shaved him. The conti does a nice job of hiding that flaw.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha ha--I like how you caught him looking oh-so-hangdog in his "after" picture! 

Yeah, he looks a little odd right now, but I feel you on not wanting to make him totally nekkid. I just took Sugarfoot's body, from his neck, down his spine, and his midsection, down with a ten, but left the legs longer, kind of a modified Town-and-Country. 

He's a cute boy; he'll look nice with a puffy face, too!

--Q


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

tortoise said:


> His pattern was a 40 reverse. I didn't want him that short all over. I cut him down with a 3. I'll do same length all over in a month or so - unless I pick out his next cut by then and start growing towards it.
> 
> The next one will have a hairy face.
> 
> I didn't realize how long backed he is until I shaved him. The conti does a nice job of hiding that flaw.


I see! Well, I probably would have waited a few weeks and then cut his body down with a 7, left some bracelets for a few weeks, and then the rest of the body with a 3.  (My boy was reverse shaved with a 40, and cut down 3 weeks later with a 5.)

Still confused about the palm tree tail, LOL. 

He is a handsome boy, will look much better once he gets the hair situation sorted out, he he.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

His proper pom looked funny with the shave down. And I was trying to antagonize my sister's cat.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow he got big...how tall is he now?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

hmmm... maybe a 7 would still look a bit better? it'd at least make it quicker to match once he does start growing back


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

That's the great thing about a poodle. They can have so many looks. I can't wait to see him with a doodle face. Jet will look great in any style.

I don't have the talent for differant looks, but I think that would be so much fun.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> Wow he got big...how tall is he now?


I'm not sure. I've measured him between 14.5 and 15.25.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He looks so pretty in the before pic!

I understand why you cut the hair! Been there done that lol. His hair will grow back in no time. Before I shaved Leroy down (did a conti with a reverse 40, and shaved the jacket with a #7), people asked me why I would want to shave down all the "beautiful, fluffy" hair. It only looked that way. There were crazy mats forming close to the skin that people couldn't see but you could definitely feel them. Around the neck and shoulder area, I had to shave with a #10 because of pelting. Coat change isn't pretty! The transition after a shave into a "decent" haircut is awkward but it'll pass!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

tortoise said:


> I'm not sure. I've measured him between 14.5 and 15.25.


Really? He looked taller....but then pictures skew things. Is he bigger boned? He looks good and solid with nice muscle tone.


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He's a very handsome boy. He reminds me of a little pack horse, he has a saddle pad now for his backback. His hairstyle looks very functional for a hard working young man.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

He looks so sad, isn't he happy with the new look?

_ "I've measured him between 14.5 and 15.25"_
He does look bigger than that, but so does Lily and she's about 14".

_"...a crazy "japanese" style"_
Any pics of what you are thinking?


----------

